# Cheese on an Enchilda



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

blocked


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What the ?

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just prefer shredded cheese on mine. I guess melty nacho cheese could work. But a block would take too long to melt.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:washingirty Laundry?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Dirty Laundry?


He's got cheese enchiladas in his dirty laundry ????


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Call me a glutton but I like cheese on and in my enchiladas......melty and oozy on the inside, chewy and bubbly on the outside.------SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like cheese on or off the enchiladas. All kinds and all ways. Sliced, shredded, grated, minced, melted and blocked. Blocked blue cheese with lots of marble is the best.

I'm almost positive I've had some cheese remnants on my dirty laundry.

Any pictures BP? ;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I read a article recently that said you should only eat cheese once a week.......

That is NOT going to happen. :EAT:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Now this thread makes some sense:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/168730-cheese-enchilda-ii.html

I was worried that BP took an ambien and started typing :mrgreen:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> He's got cheese enchiladas in his dirty laundry ????


I have seen things that looks like cheese enchiladas in my laundry, but who hasn't that has raised kids. :shock::rotfl:


----------

